# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  What kind of MORPH is this at PetsMart??

## yaboyyoungd1234567

Just said Fancy Ball Python... but I immediately thought of a lesser or maybe lesser butter but just says fancy and is this a good price thank you! Wanna get it into a good home instead of the store just not TOO good in the morphs yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moonlightgdess

Looks very lesser-ish to me!

----------

_JodanOrNoDan_ (05-09-2017),yaboyyoungd1234567 (05-08-2017)

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Def looks lesser/butter.

----------

yaboyyoungd1234567 (05-08-2017)

----------


## Dezoruba

Yes that's a lesser.

I wouldn't buy it, all they'll do is take your money and turn it around to buy dozens more snakes to put in those tiny cages.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-09-2017),_Jeanne_ (05-09-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (05-09-2017),yaboyyoungd1234567 (05-08-2017)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Lesser or Butter

As for good price a lesser or butter will run $50 M /$75 F from a breeder at a show or online.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-09-2017),_Jeanne_ (05-09-2017),PitOnTheProwl (05-09-2017),yaboyyoungd1234567 (05-08-2017)

----------


## yaboyyoungd1234567

Thank you guys very much it is for sale for $119 idk how much they go for and I know the only true way to know if it's a butter unless somebody knows by looking at it is the proof it out to breeding... but that's true about them making a huge profit just to continue the cycle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lizardlicks

Uuuuh, Lesser and Butter are the same morph, and you can ID them by looking, as we just have.  Don't need to breed to prove out.

----------


## Oxylepy

Lessers/Butters are like spiders, they are extremely easily identified correctly, and it's pretty hard to compare it to other lesser/butters and misidentify something as that morph. There can always be really subtle stuff going on, but the morph in that snake that is noteworthy is the lesser/butter.

Don't go getting it from there, especially with hatchlings popping up over the next few months. When my clutch hatched, I gave them away. So, keep an eye open in the next few months

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-09-2017),_Jeanne_ (05-09-2017),yaboyyoungd1234567 (05-09-2017)

----------


## yaboyyoungd1234567

Thank you, honestly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

